# Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? ;-)



## stieglitz (27 November 2006)

Na endlich mal ein neuer Text 



> Guten Tag,
> 
> mein Name ist Susan Anne Meyer. Ich lebe in Islamabad,Pakistan.. Seit der Heirat mit meinem Mann 1988 bin ich hier in Pakistan. Mein Mann arbeitete bis zu seinem Tod als persönlicher Berater von Informationsminister Rashid Ahmed in Islamabad Ich stamme eigentlich aus Berlin Schöneberg, habe aber seit mehr als 8 Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr nach Deutschland, da meine Eltern bereits verstorben sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2006)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *

Na endlich mal ein neuer Text ...

aber auf gut bürgerlichem Deutsch hören sich die Lügen auch nicht besser und glaubwürdiger an. Die Balken biegen sich immer noch :lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2006)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *

Hallo Ollerseits ! Mein werder Nome is Käptain Blaubär. No denn werd ich der netten Dome mol unter die Orme greifen, nech wahr. Hoffentlich glaubt sie mir :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (28 November 2006)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *

Klar kann da geholfen werden: Die Lösung des Problems ist hinter der blauen Schrift hinterlegt, zweite Adresse von oben, fängt mit "General ..... " an.  :holy:


----------



## Hans Der Driver (28 November 2006)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Klar kann da geholfen werden: Die Lösung des Problems ist hinter der blauen Schrift hinterlegt, zweite Adresse von oben, fängt mit "General ..... " an.  :holy:


Mann, Mann ... da braucht wirklich mal jemand Hilfe, auch noch ne Berlinerin aus meinem Stadtbezirk und Ihr nehmt das nicht Ernst. Ich werde ihr erstmal meine sämtlichen deutschen und anderen Bankverbindungen per Mail mitteilen, natürlich mit allen Zugangscodes, beantrage für sie ein Visum, vielleicht ist bei Zuneigung auch spätere Heirat nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich werd zur Sicherheit ein Bild von mir mitschicken, dann hat es wenigstens Hand und Fuß. Und wenn ich Sie geheiratet habe sage ich hier Bescheid. Blöd ist halt nur - sie hat nicht nur mich angeschrieben.


----------



## stieglitz (28 November 2006)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Ich werd zur Sicherheit ein Bild von mir mitschicken, dann ...


Ich würde mir zur Sicherheit erst ein Bild von ihr schicken lasse, bevor ich Hochzeitspläne schmiede


----------



## Hans Der Driver (28 November 2006)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *

Mensch - Du hast ja recht, hatte ich glatt übersehen, zumal sie ja nicht mal schreibt um wieviel Geld es geht - stimmt doch immer wieder: Gier frisst Hirn


----------



## stieglitz (28 November 2006)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> , zumal sie ja nicht mal schreibt um wieviel Geld es geht - stimmt doch immer wieder: Gier frisst Hirn ....





> This sum of US$165,600,000.00 is still sitting in my Bank and the interest is being rolled over with the principal sum at the end of each year.



Bei der Summe hätte ich sogar auf ein Bild verzichtet 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37170


----------



## danebod (28 November 2006)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *

Also ein Bild von ihr hab ich gefunden. Ganz klar 'ne Berlinerin, kein Fake!

Berlinerin


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kann denn dieser Frau niemand helfen? *



stieglitz schrieb:


> Na endlich mal ein neuer Text



Bei mir heist sie Becker Anke. Der kann man nur helfen [...]

*[Virenscanner: Halbsatz entfernt]*


----------

